# App scanning drivers license



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyone get the Flex app to scan and record your DL. Says it must be done by Aug 8 (?) but I can’t get it to save the image


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Okay do this take a picture with your camera on your phone and then go back to the Amazon app and upload it


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Did that too. Neither populated into the box


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

It works for me


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

Finally got it to work. Took the picture with phone, (iPhone) force killed the camera app, and the files uploaded. 

Thanks for your assistance


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Awesome sauce


----------

